# Siezed engine - rebuild?? B&S



## davisrf (Sep 5, 2006)

I managed to err big time: no oil in crank case of B&S Sprint 3.75 (family 2BSXS.1581VA 275226), 4 cycle, pressure washer, new two years ago, 2 hours of use. Poll: Would it be totally uneconomical to rebuild it myself?? If so, how do I obtain a manual that would cover my needs including torque specs, etc??
What is your idea as to the major replacements other than piston & cylinder wall ?? Thanks! Steve


----------



## big ed (Jul 29, 2006)

i would say you can try to rebuid it but if enough damagage is done it may fly apart at any moment after the first start if it is not mechanically sound good luck


----------



## davisrf (Sep 5, 2006)

*rebuild?? B&S*

big ed, Thanks very much, Steve


----------



## engine man (Mar 25, 2006)

i wouldnt even bother because it will have scored walls in piston and will need new piston and rings and seals and gaskets. it will cost like $100 for it all maybe. but you could find an old motor on a lawnmower with rotten deck and put it on there. thats what i would do.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

That all aluminum engine isn't really worth rebuilding..... try and find a used engine around there, or new or used one online.


----------



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

personally, i'd take it apart just for kicks. scrap it.


----------



## rake60 (Oct 13, 2005)

Parts alone would run close to $75
There are eBay! 







stores listing new Sprint engine at $90.00 + $20.00 Shipping
Such as this one: http://cgi.ebay.com/Briggs-Stratton-Engine-Classic-Sprint-Lawn-Mower-3-75_W0QQitemZ280023463048QQihZ018QQcategoryZ79670QQssPageNameZWD1VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
I wouldn't rebuild it.

Rick


----------



## Viper32 (Sep 18, 2005)

Or you could try to unlock it if it did not break the rod and see how it runs. I just had one that came in locked down no oil. I filled it with trans fluid and squirted some WD40 down the plug hole and manually turned the engine (this will have to be done carefully to avoid futher damage) After it released I started it for just a few seconds and drained the fluid and refilled. Started back no smoke and has been running continuously for three weeks on a job. You may just get lucky.

Mark


----------



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

yeah, you don't really know until you open it up and take a looksy.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Viper32 said:


> Or you could try to unlock it if it did not break the rod and see how it runs. I just had one that came in locked down no oil. I filled it with trans fluid and squirted some WD40 down the plug hole and manually turned the engine (this will have to be done carefully to avoid futher damage) After it released I started it for just a few seconds and drained the fluid and refilled. Started back no smoke and has been running continuously for three weeks on a job. You may just get lucky.
> 
> Mark


Yes, you may get by with doing that..... or the rod may have scored.... or seized on the crank....., then it may break later on while its going 3,600 rpm.


----------

